# Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Trẻ Sơ Sinh



## Serena (22/4/19)

Một chiếc nệm thích hợp sẽ giúp bé yêu có được những giấc ngủ ngon và phát triển hệ xương ổn định.

Ở độ tuổi của các bé, khoảng ½ thời gian trong ngày là dành cho việc ngủ, do đó, sự tác động của tấm nệm đến sự phát triển của hệ xương và giấc ngủ của bé là vô cùng lớn. Bố mẹ cần dành thời gian tìm hiểu thật kỹ trước khi mua nệm cho bé sử dụng là điều cần thiết. Bài viết Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Em Bé sau đây của TATANA hy vọng sẽ giúp ích cho các bạn.






Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Trẻ Sơ Sinh | tatana.vn​
*1. Vì sao bố mẹ nên lưu ý khi chọn nệm cho bé yêu?*

- Hệ cơ xương của trẻ chưa hoàn thiện và rất mềm do vậy khi trẻ nằm trên một chiếc nệm mềm sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển khung xương có thể gây gù, biến dạng hoặc vẹo cột sống.

- Ngoài ra điều này còn làm cho trẻ thấy khó chịu mệt mỏi bởi nằm trên nệm mềm sẽ làm tăng độ cong sinh lý của cơ thể. Đối với những đứa trẻ đang trong giai đoạn tập lẫy, tập bò càng không nên cho nằm nệm mềm. Với những đứa trẻ hiếu động nệm mềm còn làm tăng nguy cơ bị chăn trùm qua đầu gây thiếu oxy, ngạt thở.






Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Trẻ Sơ Sinh | tatana.vn​
*2. Các loại nệm em bé bạn nên sử dụng:*
- Nệm bọt: Nói chung đây là loại nệm nhẹ nhất nhưng khi chọn cho bé sơ sinh cần chú ý độ mềm lún của đệm để tránh nguy cơ ngạt thở, dẫn đến đột tử sơ sinh.

- Nệm lò xo: Nệm này gồm có lò xo trong lõi và được phủ ngoài bởi vải và nệm. Lò xo càng tốt thì chất lượng nệm càng cao tuy số tiền đắt đỏ hơn.

- Nệm hữu cơ: Nệm này được làm bằng vật liệu hoàn toàn tự nhiên bao gồm bông, len, sợi dừa, polyme thực phẩm, bọt từ thực vật và cao su thiên nhiên, chẳng hạn như: nệm bông ép, nệm cao su thiên nhiên hay nệm xơ dừa,... Tất nhiên, nệm hữu cơ bao giờ cũng tốn kém, nhưng nó luôn là loại nệm cho bé sơ sinh được nhiều bà mẹ trên thế giới lựa chọn. Nó có thể giúp bạn yên tâm hơn trong việc bảo vệ da bé và nâng giấc rất hoàn hảo.






Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Trẻ Sơ Sinh | tatana.vn​
*3. Cách chọn nệm tốt cho bé sơ sinh:*
- Các kích thước phù hợp: Một tấm nệm cần phải vừa khít với chiếc cũi của trẻ sơ sinh. Nó không thể quá nhỏ hoặc quá lớn so với chiều dài và chiều rộng của cũi. Nếu không, nệm có thể là một cạm bẫy nguy hiểm gây ngạt thở cho bé.

- Độ cứng: Không như người lớn và trẻ nhỏ lớn hơn, trẻ sơ sinh cần tấm nệm chắc chắn hơn là tấm nệm mềm. Ngay cả khi bạn cảm thấy rất cứng thì bé vẫn dễ dàng để thích nghi với nó.

- Khả năng phục hồi: Khi bạn ấn xuống vào giữa nệm và thả ra, chú ý xem cách nó phục hồi trở lại hình dáng ban đầu. Nếu tốc độ phục hồi càng nhanh thì nệm càng tốt.

- Trọng lượng: Một chiếc nệm cho bé sơ sinh trung bình nặng khoảng 3,5 – 4 kg và nếu là nệp xốp có thể nặng gần 10kg.

- Khả năng chống thấm nước: Thông thường, nệm chống thấm nước thường được tăng cường bằng nylon. Chất liệu này rất phổ biến trong việc thấm hút nước, nước tiểu và nước bọt.

- Lỗ thông hơi: Hãy tìm loại nệm có các lỗ nhỏ để không khí có thể lưu thông và đẩy mùi hôi ra ngoài.

- Nơi vệ sinh: Hầu hết các loại nệm truyền thống đều có chừa chỗ để vệ sinh nệm.

- Chứng nhận con dấu an toàn: Đối với những loại nệm cho bé sơ sinh chất lượng cao phải kèm theo giấy chứng nhận an toàn sức khỏe.






Tư Vấn Chọn Nệm Cho Trẻ Sơ Sinh | tatana.vn​
*4. Những lưu ý khi mua nệm và dùng nệm cho bé sơ sinh:*
Bố mẹ nên cẩn thận với nệm đã qua sử dụng hoặc nệm cũ. Một số nghiên cứu cho thấy nguy cơ đột tử sơ sinh có thể tăng cao nếu trẻ nằm nệm không đúng độ lún. Các chuyên gia khuyên bố mẹ nên tránh mua lại nệm cũ, nệm bị mòn, đặc biệt là nệm không rõ chủ nhân sử dụng là ai vì nó có thể tăng nguy cơ nhiễm khuẩn.

Sau cùng, hãy nhớ khi chọn nệm cho bé sơ sinh phải luôn chọn loại được thiết kế đặc biệt an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh. Làm như thế dù là người không sành các thông số kỹ thuật cho các thiết kế nệm thì bạn vẫn yên tâm con mình được bảo vệ an toàn.

Thông qua các thông tin trên, TATANA hy vọng bạn đã có thêm những kiến thức thật bổ ích và thiết thực, cũng như là cơ sở tham khảo để bạn có thể chọn cho bé yêu của mình một tấm nệm thích hợp và an toàn cho sự phát triển của bé.

*TATANA*​


----------

